# Quakertown, PA 4-20-11



## Captain Ahab (Apr 20, 2011)

It is 4-20 and this girl clearly had the munchies!

Special thanks to JD baits for the no named color Fatboy!


----------



## redbug (Apr 20, 2011)

nice 2lber


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 20, 2011)

redbug said:


> nice 2lber



[-X


----------



## fish devil (Apr 20, 2011)

:twisted: BEAST!!! Great catch. =D>


----------



## redbug (Apr 20, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> [-X




okay 2.9


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 20, 2011)

redbug said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > [-X
> ...



\/


----------



## Jim (Apr 20, 2011)

redbug said:


> nice 2lber


 :LOL2:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Apr 20, 2011)

What a piggie!


----------



## redbug (Apr 20, 2011)

i am assuming that ahab put on some winter weight 
i'm thinking around a buck and a half from the looks of it

haha


----------



## Jim (Apr 20, 2011)

redbug said:


> i am assuming that ahab put on some winter weight
> i'm thinking around a buck and a half from the looks of it
> 
> haha



No, the forum software makes everyone look heavier than they are. :LOL2:


----------



## 00 mod (Apr 20, 2011)

Dang nice fish! Appears you caught it on a spinning rod as well! Must have been a great fight! Do we know how much she weighed for real? my guess is 6.5+

Jeff


----------



## BassGeek54 (Apr 20, 2011)

WOW -- really nice fish. Congratulations! I would guess over 8lbs.


----------



## shamoo (Apr 20, 2011)

Good job Capt. What a chubby =D>


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice fish capt! Good to see some PA chunks.


----------



## randall (Apr 21, 2011)

Great fish!


----------



## MrSimon (Apr 21, 2011)

Very nice fish!!


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Apr 21, 2011)

redbug said:


> nice 2lber


Hilarious. 
Nice pig Cap. To bad you didn't use a jig.


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice one Capt... =D>


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 21, 2011)

That is one mean looking PA chunk! The bass don't look very happy either :LOL2:


----------



## ThinkTankLures (Apr 23, 2011)

Great photo...she has the eyes of a 10lb'er.


----------



## bcritch (Apr 23, 2011)

Wow. What a Pig. Great job there Capt. I'm going to be in Quakertown next weekend for a Softball Tournament. I may have to bring my rod :lol:


----------

